# Saunders WristRocket "Wing"



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Yesterday I discovered the Wrist Rocket website. The 'Wing" looks interesting because of the design and hold technique. However, its described as a 'powerful' slingshot, 'designed for .50 cal. steel ammo', not suitable for a beginner. After stirring those words around in my mind, I have questions, and this is my thinking:

1) A slingshot frame, alone, is not powerful. It may be very sturdy with heavily built members capable of sustaining the force of very heavy bands.

2) Power is provided by the bands. Power is limited only by the capability of the shooter able to bring the bands to 'full draw', (anchor point).

3) Size of the ammo and band + pouch are interdependent. The chosen ammo must be matched by the bands used and pouch size.

IF my assumptions are true, there is no limit to the size of the ammo I can shoot, provided I match ammo, bands, and pouch.

My question is: Can I set up the "Wing" slingshot with 5/8", 0.5 mm bands, with suitable pouch, and shoot 3/8" clay balls, (and make a pussycat out if a "powerful" slingshot frame)??


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Powerful slingshot is just marketing stuff. The only limitation is the clip width of the wing. So you can probably shoot every Setup you want  
Fun thing is I also just found about the Wing and really liked the design. Probably want it for my birthday


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I thought that perhaps it was marketing hype and could be set up to shoot whatever normally used slingshot ammo desired. I'll put it on my 'want' list.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

JoeMich said:


> My question is: Can I set up the "Wing" slingshot with 5/8", 0.5 mm bands, with suitable pouch, and shoot 3/8" clay balls, (and make a pussycat out if a "powerful" slingshot frame)??


Sure you can, the Wing is really versatile and can be shot in any type of hold as well. 
Look at the Pipper Sight question a few threads down. I've talked, with Chuck Saunders a couple of times now and he personally answers all of the emails sent to them through the Saunder Archery Contact page. I'm loving mine and even though it's designed for open hand, I really like using the Thumb Support Grip also. It works like any slingsot but if you plan on shooting it using the open hand grip that they recommend, it feels like it's been designed for a larger hand to fit comfortably. It fits me fine, at first my thumb did feel spread open a bit but a few shots later it fits like a glove.


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Reed, very encouraging words, indeed. The post you mentioned was my inspiration for going to Chucks site and exploring his Wrist Rockets. I recall hearing about them back in the 70s when I was shooting bow and arrow, but not much since that time. I just wanted to be sure of my reasoning before I jumped on one "like a chicken on a June bug". I've gone through similar reasoning process before, only to find some hidden law of physics that would bite me. I'm a raw beginner with about a month of experience with slingshots. Right now I making progress training an Occularis to shoot where I tell it to. Things are just starting to show signs of coming into focus. Still a long way to go to get to the point I was at when varmint shooting with a benchrest .223 or .22-250 30+ years ago.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I think you will be able to use the .5 bands on the wing. But you may need a double thickness at the attachment clamp. That device was designed for a thicker band.

Good luck!


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, that makes sense, KawKan; very good point. They are designed for thick bands, and a 0.5 mm band may not be held firmly in place. Result would be a nasty band slap .... in the face! It would be easy enough to cut bands 3/4" longer than usual, and fold back the extra material, thereby doubling the band thickness in the clamp. Better safe than sorry. This is where many minds contribute knowledge and make a learning experience pleasant. Many thanks!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

JoeMich,

As I have a Saunders "Wing" slingshot myself, I asked Chuck about your questions, and here is his reply addressed to you directly (quote):

"Yesterday I discovered the Wrist Rocket website. The 'Wing" looks interesting because of the design and hold technique. However, its described as a 'powerful' slingshot, 'designed for .50 cal. steel ammo', not suitable for a beginner. After stirring those words around in my mind, I have questions, and this is my thinking:

1) A slingshot frame, alone, is not powerful. It may be very sturdy with heavily built members capable of sustaining the force of very heavy bands.

These are good thoughts you are correct. Try to keep in mind many of our archery products are sold in big box stores and this means our Wrist-Rockets can be added to their inventory with the click of a mouse. The copy actually a negative sell. We don't want the parent to pick one up and think they can let their child figure it out on their own. We feel first time shooter should start with a guarded wrist braced model such as the Falcon-X. Though we engineered as much guard into the Wing body as we could the shooters hand can be hit by an improper release. The 50 cal should read 44 and 50 cal steel and Clod-Poppers recommended.

2) Power is provided by the bands. Power is limited only by the capability of the shooter able to bring the bands to 'full draw', (anchor point).

Yes this is partially true since the geometry is also part of the equation. The closer the pressure point of the hand to the fulcrum the less counter or back pressure one places on the handle. The Wing's finger platforms allow the thumb on one side and the index and middle finger on the other to rest very high and slightly in front of the fulcrum. This means virtually no back pressure is needed and allows the shooter to pull heavier bands. We also incorporated the use of a martial arts technique called live hand where the hand is stiff by energizing the fingers. Bottom line is a live hand activates more muscles in the hand and arm then hammer gripping a slingshot and this means more poundage can be pulled while remaining steady. Dan Ambrosius loaded a Wing with some heavy bands to demonstrate this... 




3) Size of the ammo and band + pouch are interdependent. The chosen ammo must be matched by the bands used and pouch size.

IF my assumptions are true, there is no limit to the size of the ammo I can shoot, provided I match ammo, bands, and pouch.

My question is: Can I set up the "Wing" slingshot with 5/8", 0.5 mm bands, with suitable pouch, and shoot 3/8" clay balls, (and make a pussycat out if a "powerful" slingshot frame)??

Yes lighter bands can be used but I'd recommend trying our TNT bands setting them at about 65% to 70% stack shooting 44 cal steel or Clod Poppers just for the blast of it. Then go back to the lighter bands for target or tournaments.

Shoot safe, honorably and well,

Chuck"

(End of quote)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I put the TNT bands on mine last night, they are a lot harder pull then the stock Mamba Bands that it comes with. I'll be testing them out all day at up to max pull. The different release points really make a difference in the power. I'm finding that at max stretch on the Mamba bands, which is at a partial butterfly, that the flatter trajectory isn't affecting the accuracy of the Wing in the Open Hand, or as Chuck calls it, the Live Hand Grip and it's still very comfortable to hold in that grip style at the maximum strength pull weight. For me, it's not comfortable with that much power while using any of the other grip styles right now because it needs some light sanding around the thumb grip area as it wasn't designed for these other grip styles. But at normal draw length all of the different styles are comfortable. A different lanyard set up that can take some weight off of the hand is also in the works here. I've played with the stock lanyard and it fits fine but a new lanyard with the Standard Cobra Stitch is something that I'm playing with also. I'm not going as elaborate as this movie clip but its a good reference.


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

I thank you all for the many, detailed responses. Let me explain my motivation for asking about using light bands on the Wing. Its simply that I no longer have the capability to draw heavy bands. First, I had surgery on my neck and right shoulder. Lymph nodes were removed, along with muscle between my neck and right shoulder. I cant switch over, and draw with my left hand because I have no vision in my left eye. This dictates that I draw with my right hand, on other option. Plus, I hope to celebrate my 94th birthday in December. Other than that, I'm in great shape, (provided I dont have to walk more than a mile).


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow! Lots of respect, that you are still out shooting. Age can only reach you, if you slow down I guess  
Most Targetshooters use light bands anyway. Keep it going!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

While getting back into slingshots I have tried several different models, including the Saunders Wing. It was pretty funky at first and a lot of fun to play with. After getting used to it I liked it. Liked it a lot in fact. That said, I have put it away in favor of the more traditional pinch grip frames. Some minor gripes like the clips working well or not so well with this band or that, the Saunders bands not out performing other bands, and so on. But overall a fun adventure and while it is back on the shelf it isn't out of the garage and I am looking forward to playing more with it again someday. And for not becoming my all out favorite I did learn to appreciate a few new things by using it. In a world with many varied personal preferences this seems a very fun exploration, especially for those with a more open mind, marketing hype aside.


----------



## JoeMich (Aug 5, 2020)

High Desert Flipper, right now I'm at the same stage with a Hathcock Target Sniper from Pocket Predator. Its definitely a different design, meant for LARGE hands. I wear a medium sized glove, and dont feel in control of the frame when shooting it. After less than 100 shots, I've quietly hung it up with the thought that I may address it again someday. In the meantime, I'm back to my favorite: Axiom Occularis.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Joe, I haven't tried the Hatchcock Sniper yet but looked at it a lot. I saw several comments about it being made for large hands (which is not me) so have held off. So many neat frames to try, so little time (and money). I have tried the Occularis and liked it but had some minor problems with it- the bands would rotate slowly in the frame, noticably after 10-20 shots and point of impact drifted as they did. Maybe I didn't have the plugs in tight enough? Am going to try new plugs with that soon.

My favorites so far are the Simpleshot Scout LT that fits very comfortably in my hands and a cheap one off of amazon that feels just as good. The cheap Amazone one came with a hokey sight that isn't really worth much but the "package" cost less than half of what the branded ones cost. I am all for made in the USA but thought I would have a look at that one and really like the way it feels in my hand.

Am also got a Torque recently that I am still trying to get used to.

Maybe someday soon I will have a run at making one and try to blend the things I like from a few favorites.

Someday soon will have to settle on one or two that I like and start shooting more and collecting / comparing. Think I am almost there after trying a good sample of available models and elastics / band cuts.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> While getting back into slingshots I have tried several different models, including the Saunders Wing.





JoeMich said:


> High Desert Flipper, right now I'm at the same stage with a Hathcock Target Sniper from Pocket Predator.
> 
> 
> > [quote name="High Desert Flipper" post="1448714" timestamp="1599017374"]Joe...
> ...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Wing is def a slingshot, no wrist bracing. And while I couldn't make one myself, looking around at all the talent here I bet some in the forum could. For me it was a cool tangent in the wide world of slingshots to explore.

And while I haven't mentioned it yet, this is the same Saunders that made several of the wrist rockets I loved 40+ years ago.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wing is def a slingshot, no wrist bracing. And while I couldn't make one myself, looking around at all the talent here I bet some in the forum could. For me it was a cool tangent in the wide world of slingshots to explore.
> 
> And while I haven't mentioned it yet, this is the same Saunders that made several of the wrist rockets I loved 40+ years ago.


I love Wrist-Rockets also 

I actually bought it to see if I could make a custom fit Wing for myself. Saunders calls it a Wrist-Rocket and thats how I see it but only with a wrist brace like I put on mine. Simple paracord and a cord lock. It works great now as a Wrist-Rocket this way and puts about 1/3 to half the pull weight into the wrist 
I already posted pics, etc... here -
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126250-saunders-wing-lanyard-mod/


----------

